# Le vouvoiement en colère



## lefrancophile

Bonjour,

Je comprends bien le vouvoiement, mais je suis toujours confus par l'idée de rester en vouvoiement quand on est en colère contre quelqu'un. Par exemple: "fermez votre gueule" ou "je vous emmerde"...

Est-ce que c'est une façon de montrer qu'on est toujours sur contrôle de soi-mème, ou plutôt un résultat d'avoir resté en vouvoiement jusqu'au moment de s'enclencher en combat?

C'est-à-dire, est-ce que c'est un automatisme ou plutôt un choix prémédité pour montrer son contrôle dans des situations ainsi?

Je remercie tout le monde d'écrire des exemples précis où on utilisait le vouvoiement dans un moment de vraie colère.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

JE pense qu'il y a aussi une limite à la colère.

Si en raison de votre colère contre quelqu'un vous passez du vouvoiement au tutoiement, c'est vraiment très insultant... C'est une marque très forte de mépris... (Pas le fait de tutoyer, mais de passer du vouvoiement au tutoiement)...

Si vous faites ça, je devine que vous êtes sur le point () d'en venir aux poings....


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Au risque de vous perturber, à vous lire, je ne suis pas sûr que vous ayez bien saisi le voussoiement ! Une fois que le pli est pris de tutoyer ou de voussoyer une personne, il est rarissime de changer de personne, et ce quelle que soit l'humeur : joie, colère, frustration ...

Attendons tout de même d'autres avis.


----------



## rolmich

Tout comme Lacuzon, je pense que le choix entre tutoiement et vouvoiement dans des moments de colère, n'a rien à voir avec le contrôle de soi. On ne passe pas non plus d'un mode à l'autre en fonction de l'humeur.
Le tutoiement envers un inconnu est très agressif. Il peut s'observer dans la rue, quand il y a altercation entre conducteurs, mais à ce moment, on s'engage dans un engrenage dont l'issue reste imprévisible. (bagarre éventuelle).


----------



## Chimel

Lacuzon said:


> Une fois que le pli est pris de tutoyer ou de voussoyer une personne, il est rarissime de changer de personne, et ce quelle que soit l'humeur : joie, colère, frustration ...


Je ne pense pas qu'on parle tout à fait de la même chose.

"Une fois que le plis est pris", dis-tu. Tu fais donc référence à une relation durable entre deux personnes. Effectivement, un patron qui vouvoie ses employés ne va pas se mettre tout à coup à tutoyer l'un d'entre eux parce qu'il est très fâché ou content..

Mais je crois que la remarque de Cilquiestsuens est aussi pertinente, dans le contexte d'une relation ponctuelle entre deux inconnus. Si une altercation débute sur le mode du vouvoiement ("Monsieur, vous avez pris ma place") et que, les esprits s'échauffant, l'un des interlocuteurs passe au tutoiement ("Arrête de me parler comme ça!"), c'est le signe d'un mépris ou d'un énervement qui risque fort de dégénérer...

Je ne sais pas sur quel type de situation portait la question du Francophile.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Même avec une personne inconnue, je me vois mal passer du voussoiement au tutoiement !

C'est peut-être une question de génération.

Si je passais du voussoiement au tutoiement, ce serait au contraire parce que je me serai mis à apprécier particulièrement une personne et que je sentirais que ce sentiment serait réciproque.


----------



## itka

> Même avec une personne inconnue, je me vois mal passer du voussoiement au tutoiement !


 D'accord ! Quel que soit le choix de départ, je n'imagine pas d'en changer dans un brusque mouvement de colère... ni d'ailleurs d'aucun sentiment.
On ne passe du vouvoiement au tutoiement (jamais l'inverse !) qu'avec précaution, souvent après en avoir convenu explicitement avec la personne, après un temps de fréquentation qui s'est révélé très positif.

Je ne crois pas, Chimel, qu'on puisse changer au cours d'une discussion... 
Si on commence par _"Monsieur, vous avez pris ma place"_ on terminera par _"Monsieur, vous êtes un sombre crétin"_ (ou tout vocable plus malsonnant ) mais toujours avec "vous"... Sinon, il faudra commencer par _"Hep, toi, là-bas ! Tire-toi de ma place en vitesse !" _


----------



## Chimel

Je ne le ferais pas non plus... De même que je ne dis pas _digital_ mais _numérique_, mais cela ne m'empêche pas de constater que d'autres le font. 

Une altercation dans un lieu public commence souvent en mode mineur: on demande à l'autre de bien vouloir arrêter de fumer, on lui fait plus ou moins gentiment remarquer qu'il doit attendre son tour et ne pas vouloir dépasser tout le monde dans la file... Ce qui se fait en principe sur le mode du vouvoiement.

Si jamais il y a escalade verbale et que les choses dégénèrent, je pense que certaines personnes peuvent passer, consciemment ou non, au tutoiement. D'ailleurs, certaines expressions grossières passent mal avec _vous_. On dira "Casse-toi, petit c...". "Cassez-vous" est un peu bizarre. On ne dira sûrement pas (excusez-moi pour la vulgarité) "Niquez vot' mère!" 

C'est pourquoi je partageais la remarque disant que le passage du vouvoiement au tutoiement pouvait être une marque de mépris et un signal indiquant que les choses risquent vraiment de tourner mal. Mais je ne le recommande pas pour autant...


----------



## lefrancophile

Donc, pour résumer les différentes réponses, même dans les échanges tendus entre deux inconnus on reste dans le vouvoiement sauf pour quelques expressions qui se disent presque toujours avec le tu (et dans ces cas, j'imagine qu'on revient au vouvoiement autrement).

Pourtant, je trouve que c'est encore un peu bizarre de dire "vous êtes qu'un minable..." au lieu de "t'es qu'un minable..."

Suite à ces réponses, je dirai qu'il s'agit en général d'un automatisme de rester au vouvoiement plutôt qu'une manière de montrer le contrôle de soi-même (parce que sinon, si on n'a aucun respect envers notre interlocuteur, pourquoi faut-il rester au vouvoiement? "Ferme ta gueule, point barre!" a l'air beaucoup plus fort que "Fermez votre gueule").


----------



## xmarabout

Petite expérience personnelle:
Il y a longtemps... un de nos profs nous tutoyait généralement. Quand il nous vouvoyait, c'était pour nous enguirlander et ça avait son petit effet !... Ma femme, qui est enseignante, utilise en core ce "truc" pour donner plus d'effet à ses "engueulades"... et ça a toujours autant d'effet ! (rupture epistémologique  )


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

lefrancophile said:


> Donc, pour résumer les différentes réponses, même dans les échanges tendus entre deux inconnus on reste dans le vouvoiement sauf pour quelques expressions qui se disent presque toujours avec le tu (et dans ces cas, j'imagine qu'on revient au vouvoiement autrement).
> 
> Pourtant, je trouve que c'est encore un peu bizarre de dire "vous êtes qu'un minable..." au lieu de "t'es qu'un minable..."
> 
> Suite à ces réponses, je dirai qu'il s'agit en général d'un automatisme de rester au vouvoiement plutôt qu'une manière de montrer le contrôle de soi-même (parce que sinon, si on n'a aucun respect envers notre interlocuteur, pourquoi faut-il rester au vouvoiement? "Ferme ta gueule, point barre!" a l'air beaucoup plus fort que "Fermez votre gueule").


 
Certaine personne dans ce forum vous ont donné une réponse normative (il ne faut pas, ce devrait être comme ça)... Quand à la réalité, elle est comme vous l'avez comprise....

Se mettre à tutoyer une personne inconnue que l'on vouvoyait (ou voussoyait) précédemment est non seulement déplacé, mais je dirai même plus, c'est assez agressif... C'est comme lui dire en pleine face : Tu es quelqu'un qui ne mérite absolument pas mon respect et je tiens à te le faire savoir!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Afin de parodier, je dirais que nous n'avons pas les mêmes réalités. Il ne s'agit pas pour moi d'une norme mais d'un fait !

Stricto sensu le fait d'utiliser un pluriel pour s'adresser à une seule personne tient pour moi de l'hérésie. Mais je vis dans un monde normé comme dirait Cilquietsuens et tout comme itka, ce monde m'a appris à choisir dès le premier abord entre tutoiement et voussoiement et à ne pas en changer au cours de la conversation.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le passage du voussoiement au tutoiement est non seulement inconvenant mais à de rares exceptions près, absolument pas envisageable ni culturellement ni éducativement parlant. Ce n'est pas une question de norme mais d'éducation.

[...]


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Oui j'approuve bien ce que vous dites... Et je ne pense pas avoir dit le contraire, juste autre chose....
Soit dit en passant, l'hésitation entre vouvoiement et tutoiement est d'ailleurs une des erreurs les plus communes des apprenants...

Norme ou éducation, dites-le comme vous voulez. Mais l'éducation, n'est-ce pas enseigner une norme????

Quant
à la bonne éducation des nos enfances, elle court assez peu les rues ces jours-ci....


[...]


----------



## Lacuzon

> Norme ou éducation, dites-le comme vous voulez. Mais l'éducation, n'est-ce pas enseigner une norme????



Si bien sûr, mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce n'est pas seulement un règlement que chacun choisit ou pas de transgresser, mais que c'est également profondément ancré dans les habitudes et le comportement. Et transgresser l'éducation c'est beaucoup plus difficile que transgresser un règlement.



> Soit dit en passant, l'hésitation entre vouvoiement et tutoiement est d'ailleurs une des erreurs les plus communes des apprenants...


Oui et des enfants donc des primo-apprenants également. Ce qui prouve bien qu'utiliser un pluriel pour désigner une seule personne n'est pas naturel !


----------



## quinoa

Une chose est sûre, il est plus long le trajet pour passer de "vous" à "TA gueule!" Elle est là la petite et ultime garantie de rester au maximum dans la civilité. Mais parfois la frontière ne peut qu'être franchie, si les mots ne peuvent plus contenir les émotions....


----------



## xmarabout

je suis sans doute un peu vieux jeu mais même par rapport à la même personne, il m'est arrivé de passer du tutoiement au vouvoiement en changeant de contexte... (Dans ce sens, c'est assez rare)


----------



## tilt

Je crois qu'on s'éloigne sensiblement de la question d'origine !

L'avis général, qui est aussi le mien, est qu'on vouvoie les inconnus par défaut, même dans la colère. Le passage au _tu _dans ces conditions est alors délibéré, et délibérément provocateur.
Est-il vraiment utile d'en rajouter ?


----------



## Nanon

En allant au travail ce matin, je repensais à cette histoire de colère...

Il est clair, me disais-je (et de nombreux messages ci-dessus le confirment) que le passage du _vous _au _tu _est une transgression grave, une rupture, un manquement à l'obligation de respecter les autres, ne serait-ce qu'en apparence. 

Puis une voiture trop lente, qui occupait ostensiblement le milieu de la chaussée, m'a tirée de mes réflexions, et j'ai dit à voix haute (mais toutes fenêtres fermées, car il commence à faire froid) : _"Alors, tu avances ? Bon sang, tiens ta droite ! Purée..."_ ou quelque chose comme ça, mais en utilisant certainement la deuxième personne du singulier.

Toutefois, si le conducteur avait pu m'entendre, je m'en serais certainement tenue au _vous_. Et s'il était entré en collision avec moi à cause de sa conduite hasardeuse, je lui aurais certainement dit (très en colère) : _"Pouviez pas faire attention, non ?!!"_ en ajoutant peut-être un _"Putain !!!"_ bien senti, en escamotant le pronom personnel sujet et la négation, mais toujours en le vouvoyant si je lui avais adressé la parole directement.

Par bonheur, rien de tout cela n'est arrivé et ma grosse colère (avec _tu_) est restée dans le huis-clos de ma voiture.

Voilà pour le contexte, pour l'alliance du vous avec la colère, et pour le contrôle des émotions, quitte à ce que mon image sur ce forum en prenne un vieux coup.

Ceci dit, la juxtaposition du vouvoiement et de certaines expressions imagées peut parfois créer un effet de distanciation d'une redoutable efficacité. Que l'on s'imagine seulement la _hauteur_ qu'aurait pris cet exemple avec le vouvoiement : _"Cassez-vous alors, pauvre con !"_ Si le vouvoiement est une marque de respect, il peut également signifier le plus profond mépris : "Je ne descendrai jamais à ton niveau, alors je te dis _vous_".


----------



## itka

Bien d'accord avec toi, Nanon ! En voiture, j'ai les mêmes habitudes que toi _("Alors, tu démarres, oui ?")_ et je ne manquerais pas de vouvoyer ce conducteur si, d'aventure, je devais m'adresser directement à lui !

Le vouvoiement n'est pas qu'une marque de respect... Il peut exprimer le mépris et souligner qu'on ne veut rien avoir à faire avec cette personne. Chez moi, le vouvoiement joue souvent ce rôle !


----------



## Chimel

L'exemple de la voiture, avec l'opposition "vitres fermées/vitres ouvertes", est tout à fait pertinent et permet en outre de répondre très précisément à la question initiale (est-ce une marque de contrôle sur soi-même, un automatisme, un choix prémédité...), que l'on avait peut-être un peu perdue de vue dans l'aventure. Le cercle est clos, en quelque sorte.


----------

